# Announcing: Ritzy is a new momma!



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Ch Cher Chien's Kiss Me Ime Glamorous aka "Ritzy" free whelped two beautiful baby boys last Saturday. Momma and babies are doing fantastic and Ritzy is THE best momma!!! I've had to hand feed her until yesterday, because she wouldn't take her nose away from the babies to eat! Yes, potty breaks are eventful as well LOL

So, here they are... I will share photos as they grow.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOW!!! A huge congrats to momma Ritzy and u!!! Cuuute and precious babies :wub: so exciting to see them grow. Kisses are sent to the good momma and the precious babies
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congratulations to both you and Ritzy!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Awww congratulations! Am looking forward to seeing them grow.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Aww, congratulations to Miss Ritzy! :drinkup:

The new baby boys are absolutely adorable! They look so healthy! I just love boys. :wub2:

I look forward to seeing updates of the little guys as they grow. Congrats to you, too! :cheer:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Congratulations....how exciting for you....Cheryl mentioned it to me that Ritzy was a new Mommy when I went to get Mariah Lyn on Sunday...the boys sure do look healthy...looking forward to updates....


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

CONGRATS!!! they look beautiful! So happy Ritzy is being a good mommy! Makes life SO. MUCH. EASIER. 


Looking forward to seeing how they mature!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Just adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Karla - no wonder you haven't been on here much lately. Been a little busy, eh? 
Congratulations to you grandma and Ritzy on her adorable boys. So sweet. :wub::wub: I can't wait to see them grow up. :chili::chili:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Looking forward to seeing them grow :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Congratulations, so glad the whelping went well and all are doing good. New show boys??


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a couple of cute little chunks! How many grams were they each? 
Who can resist new life!
Enjoy---take lots of pictures for us---we all need puppy fixes!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: YIPPEE... congratulations..:aktion033:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see more pictures as grow.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations on those two beautiful boys! :wub:


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Congratulations, so glad the whelping went well and all are doing good. New show boys??


Hi Edie.. thanks so much.. Don't know re: show boys.. time will tell


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I can hear them squeaking and grunting now. :wub: Gosh is there anything sweeter? Congrats again!!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I can hear them squeaking and grunting now. :wub: Gosh is there anything sweeter? Congrats again!!


Thanks Crystal!! They are really pretty quiet.. Ritzy is so good, they don't make much noise. In saying that though, the bigger boy doesn't like to be alone  I think he's going to be QUITE the cuddler. He gets content, when he finds his momma or brother. Can't wait til they start walking and playing!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WoooHoooo!!!! Now that's NEWS!!!!!! :chili::chili: So glad everything went well and that you now have two beautiful babies!!!! How cool is that!!!:aktion033:


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

Gorgeous!
Contrats


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Karla - congratulations!!!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe-yay!!! We love puppies!!!:wub: They are so adorable...love to see more pics.:chili:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

aw look at those precious little babies. Congratulations!! Glad to hear Ritzy is such a wonderful mother.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations! So cute!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Awwww so tiny and sweet...Congrats !:wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations Ritzy...what a beautiful family you have. :wub:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Awww, good job, Momma! Your babies are super sweet.


----------

